# External aquarium thermometer



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I have built a custom a canopy for my tank, and would like to have a digital/LED thermometer neatly mounted on the hood that reads the water temp. Does anybody have any good recommendations for this. 

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The man I just purchased an aquarium and stand from has a digital thermometer, with a remote readout that he said he had no need for. I will PM you his email address if you want to ask him about it.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

I have a cora life digital thermometer. It was $8 US at the LFS. I love it. It is simple- nothing fancy- just readout of the temp+/- 1.5 degrees , and a cord with probe and suction cup.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12089&N=2004+113769


----------

